# Old age pensioner - bin charges



## PMU (13 Jan 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Do old age pensioners have to pay environmental waste charges, or are any reductions available? An elderly relative of mine has just forked out over €300 in advance for bin collection.  I doubt she’ll fill one wheelie bin a quarter. [/FONT]


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2008)

As far as I know, each local authority operates its own waiver scheme for pensioners.   Contact the relevant local authority for details


----------



## twofor1 (13 Jan 2008)

My elderly relations who live in DLRCC do not have to pay the €80 standing charge, however they do have to pay the €4 lift & 20cent per kilo charge.A waiver form comes with their bill for the standing charge. Have never heard of paying in advance for this service, maby its different for private operators.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2008)

See [broken link removed]:


> In some local authority areas, low-income households can avail of a waiver on waste charges by private refuse operators and local authorities. These waivers vary greatly from region to region and in some areas they are not available at all. To find out if your local authority operates this waiver scheme, you should contact them directly.


and check with your _LA_.


----------



## PMU (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks very much for the info. 

It seems my relative’s local authority do operate a waiver scheme, but: (a) there is no information about this on their web site; (b) applications are processed only once a year; (c) the application forms are not published on the web site  but are printed in a local freesheet!   And they don’t send the forms out. So they’re not exactly helping those potentially entitled to apply for it. Luckily they are accepting applications next week, so I should be able to sort it out.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jan 2008)

If you have a problem maybe ask Age Action Ireland for assistance. They are very helpful in my/my mother's experience.


----------

